

InstallingShit.com – WTF - MoonDrop

Need feedback about how to make this the most epic thing on the internet.If you&#x27;re interested email me installingshit@gmail.com Thoughts, ideas? First video up!<p>I thought about making installation videos that weren&#x27;t boring. Repo of installation related <i>porn</i>.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;x2yUJwc3-z8<p>PS #installingshit
======
b6
Listen, I really know where you're coming from. I have like 20 really absurd
domain names that I don't want to explain to anybody. The genius ideas just
never seem quite as good once the adderall wears off. :(

